# Newbie bean question



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok so here's a question from a newbie - sorry!

Having finally got round to purchasing a decent grinder I now want to start my coffee adventure by trying freshly roasted beans instead of supermarket stuff.

I love the kind of espresso they serve in Italy so any recommendations on type and where to buy would be much appreciated.

Also which tamper should I really be using by now, any suggestions?

Thank you

Robin


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You won't go far wrong with a kilo of Rave's Italian Job for starters. Regarding the tamper, are you using the standard baskets or VSt? what tamper do you use currently?


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm using a chrome Gaggia tamper which I know won't give good results, what would you recommend? I'm using a standard basket - what is a VSt? Thanks for the recommendation on the beans, Amazon seem cheaper for the same stuff but would they be older beans, would I be better off getting them straight from Rave for more freshness?

Thanks

Robin


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok beans first, yes judging from other people's recent purchases of Rave beans via Amazon you would be far better off ordering directly from them, but you need to factor in that Rave's beans always seem to be at their best for espresso after resting for 10-14 days, if you spend over £25 at Rave it's free carriage anyway.

A VST is a much higher quality basket, each one is laser scanned for consistency of holes and their pattern on the basket, they have a larger surface are of hole compared to standard baskets, when mastered they can be very rewarding but also ultimately very frustrating sometimes for beginners, they are also a slightly larger diameter than a standard 58mm basket and so require a tamper in the range of 50.35-58.5 mm to get a proper seal on the puck.

Regarding tampers you wouldn't go far wrong with either a Motta one (convex or flat base take your pick) from Cream Supplies or for one hand made in the UK you could opt for a Made by Knock flat base tamper-either their simple tamper or the heavier Heft version they come in either 58mm or 58.35 mm and cost more than the Motta ones but I think they are far better quality, I own 2 of them both are the Heft version I have a beech handled 58mm and a walnut handled 58.5mm with a black ceramic coated base.


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you very much for all of your very helpful advice.


----------

